# Has my cat got any Bengal in her?



## Omerov1986 (Feb 11, 2009)

I'm not sure whether she has or not, just a few characteristics point that she may have, I have no Idea of her past or genetics as she is a rescue.

































Bonus of her being a 'catfish'


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Shes beautiful:flrt: Ive always found Bengal cross cats to have the trade mark spotted belly but Im not sure if this is always the case


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

Was just about to say no spotted belly.

To be honest she is just a nice tabby moggie. Her nose is the wrong colour aswell. Thats another thing with Bengals.
Her head is short and stocky which is not a Bengal trait at all. 

Believe me, You would bloody know if she had Bengal in her. 
My Motherinlaw and best mate both used to breed pure show bengals. We've had a few ourselves. Rescues we've fostered from breeders retiring them. God they are mental!!!!!! 

We currently have 2 Crosses. 1 Bengal x ??? She cat Rescue along with her 2 longhaired tom and she 1yr old 1/4 bengals.
and Godrick, our house nutter!!! He's Bengal x N. Forest Cat. Not very big due a Heart condition. We had him brought to us at 6m as a foster and he decided he was staying here. Anyone who has met him will go on about him for weeks and weeks lol
He is mad. He hears the front door and he's at it with the dogs, ready to leap on any newcomer, and I mean leap!!!
He is odd beyond odd. The kids carry him around everywhere. He is mental, a total killing machine!! lol yet stays well clear of the conures lol 

If I or hubby come in and walk past him on his vantage point of the stair post, he will give you a clout around the ears next time you walk past to make sure you know your place. Yet with the kids he is a dribbling mess of a cat who snuggles up under the duvet being hugged like a teddy. Asleep in their arms with a huge grin on his mush.

Believe me, you seriously do know when you've got 1, or a cross.


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Looks like a pretty tabby to me, too....


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

Looks just like our cat did when young my husband says. She is approx 16-18 now and we only been together 11 years so I wasn't there when she was young. Ours is just a common tabby.


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> Shes beautiful:flrt: Ive always found Bengal cross cats to have the trade mark spotted belly but Im not sure if this is always the case


i still believe simba is a bengal cross...

look at his belly when he was little REALLLLY spotty!


----------

